# Are Hobbits Growing?



## MagnusPrime (Dec 27, 2001)

*HELP!* 

Are Hobbits growing? We are having a VERY heated discussion in my office about Hobbits. It has been said that the younger generations of Hobbits are growing and becoming more human like. However, we are having trouble finding documentation of this fact. Especially from Toklien himself (i.e. any verse from the books). Can anyone help me find some final answers to this question?


----------



## Beorn (Dec 27, 2001)

REMOVE THE WEB ADDRESS FROM YOUR SIG!!!

Ok...Hobbits, as far as I know, are not growing. One would think not because, according to Tolkien, they are still around today:


> Hobbits are an unobtrusive but very ancient people, more numerous formerly than they are today....and now they avoid us with dismay.



Now, they would have grown into men if they were growing...

The only really tall hobbits were Brandobras (Bullroarer) Took, who could ride a full sized horse, and Merry and Pippin because of them drinking the Ent draught.


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 27, 2001)

As far as I have understood it, Hobbits have been the same size throughout history, excepting Bandobaras, Meriadoc and Peregrin. And they were probably roughly the size of short humans, probably about 1.5 meters tall.


----------



## MagnusPrime (Dec 27, 2001)

So there is no documentation otherwise within the books?


----------



## Beorn (Dec 27, 2001)

Not that I can think of...I seriously suggest you take that last line out of your sig! Goto UserCP at the top, then Edit Profile. Change the last line...it may get you kicked out...


----------



## MagnusPrime (Dec 27, 2001)

*The End of Return of the King*

Ok, I just spoke with someone who said that in end of "The Return of the King" Gandalph is talking about how times are changing and talks about how Hobbits are growing larger. Can any one back this up with text?


----------



## chrome_rocknave (Dec 27, 2001)

I don't know anything about them getting taller....but I believe I remember that quote. 

Please, take off that address from your signature...why would you want it there in the first place? You'll get kicked off.....*warning*


----------



## MagnusPrime (Dec 27, 2001)

*My signatures*

Well, I appreciate the help on the topic, and I hope it continues. However, I don't understand why everyone is fussing over my web site. It is not profain, I do actually own the site, and I merely have included it in my signature. Since it is my web site, and it is not profain in any way, I don't see why there should be an issue. I mean, if you don't like it then don't go to the site. It seems simple enough. But rest assured, I have sent a message to the moderators to ask about it and we will se what they say. However, being able to post to a LOTR forum is not worth giving up my rights of freedom of speech.


----------



## Cian (Dec 28, 2001)

_"Their height is variable, ranging between two and four feet of our measure. They seldom now reach three feet; but they have dwindled, they say, and in ancient days were taller."_ FotR prologue

In a note in _Unfinished Tales_ Hobbits were said to have ultimately become a fugitive and secret people, driven to refuge in forest or wilderness (by increasing numbers of Big Folk usurping the habitable land), they became: _"... a wandering and poor folk, forgetful of their arts, living a precarious life absorbed in the search of food, and fearful of being seen."_


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (Dec 29, 2001)

Yes i agree with Mike get that stupid signature off now before the Moderators get angry


----------



## MagnusPrime (Dec 29, 2001)

*Read the title of this thread!*

Please read the title of this thread, it's regarding Hobbits and whether or not they are growing, it has nothing to do with my signature. I have been in contact with moderator and the only thing they said is that signatures should only be two lines, which as you can see I am in compliance with now (and apparently King Eormer, is not). The only reference to the site was that they "prefer" not to have any sort of advertisment of web sites or anything, however he did not say I had to change or remove it. Since there are many others in this forum that have URL's in thier signature or profile, that is a fair directive. Please see the definition of the word _prefer_ "prefer v 1: like better; value more highly", notice that it is not required or mandated. So again, I aske that you *LAY OFF ME AN MY SIGNATURE!* And if you have an opinion feel free to message me, rather than take up space in this forum. That would be the intelligent method of expressing one's personal opinion that has nothing to do with the subject at hand.


----------



## FJURI1 (Dec 29, 2001)

Only Merry and Pipping grow because of the entwash from my hero Treebeard!! That is why they become the "soldiers" of the Shire after they return. The power of the story is that the "little people" can change the world. Tolkien was big on that and he would not have the Hobbits grow larger, as that would be against on of the important points of his book. Peace.


----------

